# Cowan Lake fishing



## sns292002 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a update for Cowan Lake. We got there at daylight and the lake was frozen and around noon it thawed. We traveled all around the lake and only caught 7 crappies...


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Was the water level up? Could you launch a boat?
thanks for the report


----------



## sns292002 (Jan 26, 2012)

Water level was fine for launching the boat. The water temp started out at 35 and by 
3pm the water temp was around 39.

Good luck


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you. Usually they drop the water level in the winter and you can't get on the lake until March or so. I read or heard somewhere that they had a problem with the valve at the dam and it may delay lowering the lake until they get it fixed. Maybe they should leave it broken


----------



## sns292002 (Jan 26, 2012)

If you want a nice place to do some winter fishing/ We went to Paint Creek and had a wonderful day, but if you take the boat you might want to take a 4x4 cause to get off the ramp I had to lock in the front.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Funny you brought that up, I just mentioned that to a friend. I've never been there in the winter and wasn't quite sure if you could even launch when the water was low. 4 x4 no problem. Did you launch down by the marina?


----------



## sns292002 (Jan 26, 2012)

The Malina was the only place you can launch. The campground launch ramp was completly dry no way to get the boat in there. It might have a little more water in it now due to the rain.


----------



## 1bowhntr (Mar 17, 2011)

paint creek is unfishable right now the lake level is at about 810 which is about 12 feet above summer level and the spillway is runnin a little over 5900 the max out flow is over 6900 and it is very muddy.


----------



## sns292002 (Jan 26, 2012)

thanks for the info. We was going there this Friday.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

COWAN Lake level is fine for launching-pics attached. Just checking it out that day (Monday), so have no info on the fishing.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bbsoup said:


> COWAN Lake level is fine for launching-pics attached. Just checking it out that day (Monday), so have no info on the fishing.


Man you're killing me now......63degrees, sunny and a just a light breeze and I'm at work. I'm not complaining, I had enough cold and snow last year to last forever.
Thanks for the update and the pics.


----------



## 1bowhntr (Mar 17, 2011)

just checked paintcreek report and they are still showing the lsake to be at 805 the rattle snake launch ramp was open yesertday but you could not see the docks and the water was still high it should be down this weekend but it will still be muddy not sure what the water temp is.


----------



## sns292002 (Jan 26, 2012)

thanks for the update.


----------



## crappie50man (Feb 1, 2012)

Just bought a starcraft alum. jon boat with a sears ted williams 7.5 outboard. lookin forward to gettin out and catching some crappie. any honey holes anyone would like to share?


----------



## sns292002 (Jan 26, 2012)

what lake you planning fishing? If Cowan I like drifting right across from the mania between 15 an 20 ft.


----------



## crappie50man (Feb 1, 2012)

ya i live like 10 min from cowan so i will be therer alot this year. ive heard around the island is a pretty good spot


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

My son and I decided that it would be a good idea to go onto the island last year. We were nearly mauled by rampaging geese. Seriously, those geese have no sense of humor. 

Cowan is a nice place, as is it's tailwater. When the crappie are shallow in the spring, it can be a lot of fun.


----------



## sns292002 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have never had much luck near the island, but as nitsud said the geese get very pissed if you get on or really close to their island...


----------



## daytonfisher (Apr 15, 2009)

Ill be taking the yak out to Cowan tomorrow, trying to jig up some crappies. Ill let you guys know how i do.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

good luck out there and be careful in the yak. That waters still really cold.


----------



## crappie50man (Feb 1, 2012)

thanx for all the info guys. good luck this year and keep your lines tight


----------



## daytonfisher (Apr 15, 2009)

Went out Sunday. Marked tons of fish but they just wouldnt bite. Water temp was 42 when we left at 2pm. Tried minnows, jigs, and ice gear (jigs tipped with spikes). First and hopefully the last skunkin' of 2012.


----------



## sns292002 (Jan 26, 2012)

that's what happened to us last Monday. I just don't know what to use to get them to bite.


----------

